

How Streetread Was Developed (jQuery + Drupal) - mstefff
http://www.streetread.com/blog/how-streetread-was-developed

======
mstefff
Please direct all comments and questions to the post itself. Thanks.

~~~
unalone
Glad to see somebody's using Drupal for their projects. The code for Drupal is
amazing; the designers, not always so much. But it's extraordinarily powerful
and, as you said, it can do nearly anything you want to.

